# URGENT: So I found this fry in my cycling tank!



## Sanctum38 (Oct 2, 2011)

Alright, so about 2 and a half weeks ago now, I set up a 5 gallon hexagonal tank.
I filled it 70% with water from my 20 gallon, and the rest from treated tap water.
And I placed a smaller amazon sword in there from my 20 gallon.

TODAY, I was just looking at it for some reason, and something was zipping around!! It is about 9mm in length, and when I look real close it kinda resembles a zebra danio, which I have in my 20 gallon.

Could my zebras be laying eggs, but eating them in the 20 gallon, however I moved one or two to the 5 gallon with plant roots or water?

EITHER way, there is a fry in my 5 gallon, and I am not sure what to do! I want to raise it now that its there!

1. Should I turn the filter off? Because I did, the vent in the bottom of the suction tube has way bigger holes then him.
2. Can the fry live with ghost shrimp? Because I have a 3 gallon vase that I would like to move him to, its using a sponge filter, so it seems more convenient.
3. Is powderizing a small flake of food good enough for him?
4. How long should it take him to size up to half an inch or so?

Thanks for any help guys! This is so exciting.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I have AC 50's HOB filter running on my smaller tanks with the pickup tube they ship with and have no problems with my ABNP fry or guppy fry being sucked up in the filters.
For feeding I just crush the kibbeles (Tetra Colour) or flake between my fingers and drop it in the tank.
I also just crush some of Pamelo's Critter Crumbs as an alternative food.
Home - Critter Crumbs


----------



## anessa (Apr 26, 2010)

Turning off the filter is not a great idea. It is better to cut a piece of sponge and cover the intake if you are worried about the fry being sucked in. Some fry are hard to raise because you have to feed them really small foods to begin with and they can be quite sensitive. It's worth a try though. Just look up information on the internet about raising Danio fry.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

My brother just crushed up flake food and they ate it. They seem like prolific breeders and are very hardy fish.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice! I'd recommend putting a bit of sponge inside the filter intake or a pre-filter sponge on the outside of it, or cutting a slit in a square of AquaClear foam and slipping that over the intake. The water should still flow. I think that the fry should be okay with ghost shrimp.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

Morainy said:


> Very nice! I'd recommend putting a bit of sponge inside the filter intake or a pre-filter sponge on the outside of it, or cutting a slit in a square of AquaClear foam and slipping that over the intake. The water should still flow. I think that the fry should be okay with ghost shrimp.


prefilters are *so* helpful! You can use the sponge like Morainy suggests, or the stainless steel sleeves mykiss sells, or a http://stormiidae.blogspot.com/p/how-to.htmlplastic scrunchy like I use - it comes down to personal taste and tank requirements. Either way, they help on so many levels.


----------

